# gebühren für sat1 und pro7



## sympathisant (28. Oktober 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/service/0...,657773,00.html

_Es ist ein Einschnitt im deutschen Fernsehen: Die Privatsender Sat.1, ProSieben und Kabel 1 wollen von den Zuschauern künftig eine Nutzungsgebühr verlangen. Laut "Handelsblatt" will der Konzern so unabhängiger vom Werbemarkt werden._

für mich ein grund mehr diese sender aus dem fernseher zu schmeissen. das programm wird immer schlechter und jetzt noch dafür zahlen? nein. danke.

wenns denn konzernen so dreckig geht, sollten sie überlegen wieso. vielleicht entspricht das programm nicht mehr dem was die leute sehen wollen ...


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Oktober 2009)

Da mein Fernseher das letzte mal beim DEU vs. RUS Spiel an war, sehen die von mir keinen Cent.
Und selbst, wenn ich noch was anderes als Fußball gucken würde, würden die nichts von mir sehen.


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Da mein Fernseher das letzte mal beim DEU vs. RUS Spiel an war, sehen die von mir keinen Cent.
> Und selbst, wenn ich noch was anderes als Fußball gucken würde, würden die nichts von mir sehen.




uneingeschränktes /sign!


----------



## Wowneuling (28. Oktober 2009)

Das wird mir hier ein wenig ins falsche Licht gerückt. Die Pro7Sat1-Media AG plant kein System wie das der GEZ. Auch ist es nicht so, dass man nachdem man sich Sender der Pro7Sat1-Media AG angeguckt hat eine Rechnung erhält wo dies verrechnet wird. Nach dem Motto: Zwei Stunden Sat.1 geguckt, vier Stunden Pro 7 geguckt und eine Stunde Kabel 1 geguckt = 23,43&#8364;. 

Geplant ist eine ganz normale PayTV Regelung. Etwas was RTL mit z.B. 'RTL Crime' bereits seit Jahren macht. Gute Serien und Sender werden einfach in Form von PayTV angeboten und sind dann z.B. über Sky oder Arena TV zu buchen. 

Für mich persönlich würde dies keine Umstellung bedeuten, da ich kein deutsches Fernsehen gucke. Generell stehe ich dahingehend allerdings sehr kritisch gegenüber. Nicht zwangsläufig weil mir der Gedanke für GZSZ oder DSDS Geld zu bezahlen nicht behakt. Schliesslich gucke ich mir wie gesagt sowas nichtmals kostenlos an. Vielmehr fände ich es gefährlich das so Schritt-für-Schritt das frei empfangbare Fernsehen unwichtiger wird. Somit auch die öffentlich Rechtlichen. Denn wenn die Privatsender erstmal im Deckmantel eines PayTV-Paketes zusammen arbeiten, dürfte es für die öffentlich Rechtlichen immer schwerer werden Gehör zu finden. Die Methoden der GEZ kann man natürlich in Frage stellen. Die Wichtigkeit von unabhängigen und überparteilichen Medien hingegen nicht.

Denn stellen wir uns das *Szenario *mal vor. Die privaten Sender stellen langsam aber kontinuierlich ihre Sender in PayTV Kanäle um. Übrig blieben nur noch die öffentlich Rechtlichen als frei empfangbar. Nur wer würde für diese beiden Sender die GEZ Gebühr bezahlen? Zumal dann, wenn die restlichen Sender ebenfalls nochmal Geld kosten. Demnach wären die ö.R. in Zugzwang und müssten mit in das PayTV-Paket um überhaupt wahrgenommen zu werden. Was allerdings beduetet, dass die GEZ-Gebühr nichtmehr zu rechtfertigen wäre. Ferner würde dies bedeutet, dass sich ö.R. Fernsehen und Privatanbieter aus dem gleichen Geldtopf bedienen. Schon hätte man das, was man mit der Gebührenordnung vermeiden will. Medienmogule die, wie man schön in Italien sieht, für noch mehr Macht und die Diffamierung oppositioneller sorgen sowie die Verbreitung von lobbyistischen Gedankengut.


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Oktober 2009)

> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/service/0...,657773,00.html]
> _In Dänemark sei das Unternehmen mit diesem Modell bereits erfolgreich. Dort zeige sich, dass es auf den einzelnen Kanälen zugkräftige Sendungen brauche, auf welche die Zuschauer keinesfalls verzichten wollen._


Und welche zugkräftige Sendungen will Pro7/Sat1 vor den Karren spannen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Hollywood-Filme (meist Pro7) hab ich auf DVD genug und schau ich mir in der Glotze eh nicht mehr an (Kürzungen/Werbung).
Gute Serien landen auch als Box im DVD-Regal und ich kann sie schauen wann ICH es will.

Und sonst... hmmm... vielleicht diese ewig elende _Stefan Raab_-Kacke (oder der Pflaumen-Kai auf Sat1)? 
Ich würd auch JETZT schon dafür zahlen damit sie den endlich absetzen.


----------



## Haxxler (28. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn das einfach solche extra Pay-TV Sender sind wie Sat.1 Comedy oder sowas, ist es mir wurst. Aber falls es irgendwann so etwas wie eine GEZ Gebühr geben sollte, für die normalen Pro7, Sat.1 Sender, wäre das schon wirklich krass. Ich glaub nämlich kaum das die dann besseres Fernsehen machen würden dadurch. Ich stell mir das eher so vor, dass die ganzen "Unterschichten"-Sendungen bleiben und nur weniger Werbung zwischendurch kommt. Und wer will für so einen Scheiß schon zahlen. Was anderes als Fußball, Simpsons und ab und an mal ein Film zur Prime Time schau ich sowieso nicht. Da fände ich das schon sehr dreist für die normalen privaten Sender Gebühren zu erheben. Aber ich glaube soweit wird es sowieso nicht kommen.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Oktober 2009)

irgendwann werden wir für alle sender und sendungen bezahlen müssen. meinst du RTL will nicht auch mehr geld einnehmen? was bleibt dann noch?

in 5 jahren (nach durchsetzung des digitalen fernsehens) werden wir pro film und sendung zahlen müssen. einmal nachrichten nur 9 cent, der neueste blockbuster nur 2,99 euro und die ganz tolle eigenproduktion für 1,99 euro. warten wir es ab ...


----------



## BimmBamm (28. Oktober 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Was allerdings beduetet, dass die GEZ-Gebühr nichtmehr zu rechtfertigen wäre.



Die GEZ-Gebühr wird nicht nur für das Programm der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender benutzt, sondern auch zur Betreibung der Sendeanlagen (DVB-T, DVB-S etc.). Es ist also völlig unerheblich, ob jemand nur private oder ör-Programme ansieht; die Gebühr wird in jedem Falle fällig.

Sollten irgendwann die Einnahmen drastisch sinken, kann man davon ausgehen, daß eine Steuer eingeführt wird, die jeder zu entrichten hat, zumal die Anzahl der Haushalte, die nicht über ein gebührenpflichtiges Gerät verfügen, immer mehr zurückgeht.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du Threadtitel (Zahlt ihr?) und den Untertitel austauschen würdest, wüsste man gleich worums geht =)



btt: Gez ist halt leider immer fällig :/


edit: danke lillyan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Wenn du Threadtitel (Zahlt ihr?) und den Untertitel austauschen würdest, wüsste man gleich worums geht =)


Done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2009)

Mhm... toll... da kann ich nur hoffen das solche Sendungen wie Germanys Next Topfmodell oder andere... eh... Zuschauerintensive Sendungen da hinverpflanzt werden und ich auf dem Freien Sender mir wenigstens noch Simpsons ansehen kann O_o
Was anderes schaue ich mir auf ProSieben, Sat1 oder Kabel1 eh nicht an...


----------



## Kyragan (29. Oktober 2009)

Da mein Fernseher sowieso seltenst eingeschaltet ist, meist nur zu Großereignissen wie Wahlen, Olympischen Spielen, Fußball-WM/EM, sonstige uberNEWS, ist mir das Ganze im Grunde Wurst.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen auch interessant:

_



			"Zeitgleich zum angekündigten Einstieg der Privatsender Sat.1 und ProSieben ins Geschäft mit Nutzungsgebühren könnte eine andere, seit Jahrzehnten erhobene Abgabe vor ihrem Ende stehen: Die Ministerpräsidenten beraten in dieser Woche wieder einmal über die GEZ-Gebühr. Die wird - in Europa einmalig - geräteabhängig erhoben und dient der Alimentierung der öffentlich-rechtlichen (ÖR) Sender ARD und ZDF. Die Änderungspläne sehen nun eine Verbreiterung der Finanzierungsgrundlage vor, indem eine Haushaltsabgabe eingeführt wird. Diese Pauschale würde dann die Nutzung der ÖR abgelten.

Die privaten Fernsehsender sehen dem Vorhaben mit großer Vorfreude entgegen, würde diese Änderung ihnen doch den Einstieg ins Pay-TV ungemein erleichtern. Einer der Gründe, warum das Geschäft mit Bezahlfernsehen in Deutschland bislang so mau läuft: Dank GEZ-Gebühr hat Otto Normalzuschauer den Eindruck, er habe doch schon bezahlt, und dieser Eindruck erstreckt sich auch auf die Privaten - denn dass die Zwanggebühr nur ARD und ZDF zufließt, ist längst nicht allen Zuschauern bewusst.

Entsprechend niedrig die Bereitschaft, sich noch einen weiteren Kostenfaktor aufzuhalsen. Das würde sich zwar de facto auch mit der Haushaltsabgabe nicht ändern, aber diese könnte durchaus mehr als allgemeine, staatlich verordnete Steuer empfunden werden. Außerdem fiele dann eine weitere Sorge weg. Mit dem aktuellen Beitragssystem besteht jederzeit die Gefahr, dass neue Gerätetypen in die Kostenpflicht rutschen. Denn auch sogenannte neuartige Rundfunkgeräte unterliegen dem Gebührenzwang, sobald sie internet- und damit TV-fähig sind.

Entschieden ist allerdings noch gar nichts, für die Senderverantwortlichen von ARD und ZDF dürfte die Zustimmung vor allem davon abhängen, ob auch mit dem neuen System der Klingelbeutel so voll wird wie bisher. Und da liegt die Latte hoch: 2008 nahmen die beiden Sender über die GEZ 7,26 Milliarden Euro ein."
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Teal (29. Oktober 2009)

Definitiv nicht. Das TV-Programm der Privatsender wird ohnehin immer schlechter. Bis auf wenige Serien kann man sich da eh schon kaum mehr etwas ansehen. Filme schaue ich ohnehin immer auf DVD oder eben im Kino an. So fern das Modell auch für 3Sat gelten würde, wäre ich wohl dafür. Da kommen wenigstens noch regelmäßig sinnvolle TV-Beiträge. Jedoch für die Ramsch-Beiträge von Sat1/Pro7/Kabel1 blechen zu müssen - nein danke


----------



## Shaxul (29. Oktober 2009)

Die GEZ-Gebühren sind meiner Meinung nach sowieso schon viel zu hoch, aber da ich regelmäßig ein paar Sendungen im öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen kucke, sehe ich das irgendwo noch ein. Auf den Murks der Pro Sieben Sat.1 Media AG kann ich gut und gerne verzichten, auch wenn Kabel 1 halt doch alle Jubeljahre mal einen brauchbaren Spielfilm bringt. Das ist aber auch keine Kunst und rechtfertigt für mich dann auch irgendwelche Gebühren in keiner Weise.

edit: Den Post von Wowneuling erst jetzt gelesen. Ich zitiere mal den Spiegel-Artikel: 
"Der Zeitung zufolge plant der Konzern, für bisher frei empfangbare Sender wie ProSieben, Sat.1 oder Kabel 1 von den Zuschauern eine Nutzungsgebühr zu verlangen."
Das klingt doch recht eindeutig, finde ich.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Das deutsche Fernsehn verkumert eh imme rund imme rmehr :/

extrem gutes beisspiel Jumbo''ich fress alles'' schreiner :/

und wen einmal prosiben und co was kosten wozu gib es I-net_


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

tja bei mir daheim wird das komplett abgelehn wir werden sicher nicht zahlen!


----------



## F-S-N (8. November 2009)

wenn die scheißer bald geld verlangen mach ich meinen eig sender auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was denken die wer die sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (9. November 2009)

Im Fernsehen kommt sowieso fast nur schrott. Nachmittags kommen diese ganzen erfundenen Reportagen wie "We are Famaliy" usw. Das finde ich total langweilig.

Ab und zu kommt dann Abends ein toller Film nur leider nervt die Werbung. In einer vollen Stunde läuft 20 Minuten Werbung für mich zuviel.

Ich wäre dafür das man GEZ und diese neuen Gebühren in ein System zusammenschließt. Es soll aber nicht zu teuer sein. Im Gegenzug soll dann die Werbung komplett entfallen. Wer die Gebühren nicht zahlen will werden die Sender einfach geschlossen. Ich würde mir die Sender schließen lassen, da da nur Müll kommt. 

Top Filme kaufe ich mir ungekürzt auf DVD und schaue sie Abends dann entspannt und ohne Werbung an. Ich hasse es das die Wiederholungen immer gekürzt sind. Da verliert der Film schnell ein Teil seiner Story.

Gerichtsshows wie "Richter Alexander Hold" "Richterin Barabara Salesch" oder so Doku Soaps wie "Mitten im Leben" "Verdachtsfälle" usw interesieren sowieso keinen da die ja eh nur alle gespielt sind.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2009)

Jetzt muss ich aber doch mal eine Lanze für die Werbung brechen
Ich muss zwar zugeben das auf Prosieben etc. zuviel gezeigt wird, aber gänzlich abschaffen würde ich sie nicht.
Was macht ihr denn, wenn während des Films das Bier und die Chips ausgehen? Oder ihr mal dringend aufs Klo müsst?
Also ich verpasse ungerne wichtige Sachen im Film und da kommt die Werbung manchmal sehr gelegen


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber doch mal eine Lanze für die Werbung brechen
> Ich muss zwar zugeben das auf Prosieben etc. zuviel gezeigt wird, aber gänzlich abschaffen würde ich sie nicht.
> Was macht ihr denn, wenn während des Films das Bier und die Chips ausgehen? Oder ihr mal dringend aufs Klo müsst?
> Also ich verpasse ungerne wichtige Sachen im Film und da kommt die Werbung manchmal sehr gelegen



ich mein über das thema "warum werbung wichtig ist" wurde auch mal ein buch geschrieben^^
so mit den themen:
was kann man alles in einem werbeblock machen?
warum ist werbung wichtig?
usw...^^


----------



## Dagonzo (9. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber doch mal eine Lanze für die Werbung brechen
> Ich muss zwar zugeben das auf Prosieben etc. zuviel gezeigt wird, aber gänzlich abschaffen würde ich sie nicht.
> Was macht ihr denn, wenn während des Films das Bier und die Chips ausgehen? Oder ihr mal dringend aufs Klo müsst?
> Also ich verpasse ungerne wichtige Sachen im Film und da kommt die Werbung manchmal sehr gelegen


Dann mache ich das was heute eh schon viele können: Timeshift

Schlimm finde ich dagegen das was SAT1 PRO7 und Co. mit ihrem HD+ vorhaben. Nämlich das sich die Werbung nicht mehr ausblenden lässt bei Aufzeichnungen.


----------

